# The revival of colored cotton



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

As a homeschool project last year my son grew some natural colored cotton (brown and green). Very cool!!! Not only are the plants very pretty on their on, but you can grow your own cotton balls.  LOL

I was going to try spinning it but ... :gaah: I wanted to get the wool done first. But I will get there ...  sooner or later. (now looks like later)

I think I will try the red cotton next  ... Here is a little info on the revival of colored cotton ... 

The Revival of Colored Cotton, James M. Vreeland, Jr.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Is your real name Laura Ingalls?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Is your real name Laura Ingalls?


LOL!!!

I did/do love the Laura Ingalls books! Right now I'm reading them to my grandbaby.

But I guess ... I like to read and try it out for myself.:dunno:

YES ... I know I'm strange/odd ... but I'm alright with that.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Wish I could buy something made with that cotton, I love the colors.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Some natural color cotton products are on the market ...I found a few online when we were looking into how to grow it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

jungatheart said:


> Wish I could buy something made with that cotton, I love the colors.


Many of the local HempShops also carry pure cotton products. Anything that is of a "natural" design is normally there. Do you have HempShops in Texas?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> As a homeschool project last year my son grew some natural colored cotton (brown and green). Very cool!!! Not only are the plants very pretty on their on, but you can grow your own cotton balls.  LOL
> 
> I was going to try spinning it but ... :gaah: I wanted to get the wool done first. But I will get there ...  sooner or later. (now looks like later)
> 
> ...


Thanks Andi !! this place is such a learning experience ! I've never heard of colored cotton... interesting read !! good find..


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Many of the local HempShops also carry pure cotton products. Anything that is of a "natural" design is normally there. Do you have HempShops in Texas?


Where I live in West Texas, it's 100 miles to the nearest walmart. I'm just guessing here but I doubt there is a HempShop nearby. Thanks for the tip though, I'll try online.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jung - you might want to try some online-stores that will sell bolts of the cloth if you want to sew it yourself. If you can find hemp-based clothing, it will last much longer than simlilar designed cotton clothing.

A little tid-bit of information that isn't quite common knowledge. There was a time when Levy's clothing was all made of hemp. Deep in the south of the USA, there were hemp and cotton growers side-by-side and the cotton growers convinced the government of the time to ban hemp (and anything to do with it) because they wanted the market share ...


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Does anyone find hemp has a funny oder to it?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Depends on what you consider a funny-oder. Some of the best duffle-bags, carry sacks, parachutes (and parachute cord) are all made of hemp-based products. Hemp can be weaved into a heavy canvas (canvas is shortened from cannabis) or into silks (like a parachute canopy).

Now - there are man-made products that mimic the natural fiber of hemp, but, then that is a chemical-fiber instead of a natural one. I don't know about you, but, if all things are equal, I would prefer to use a natural fiber instead of a man-made one.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know if it was man made as a matter of fact. It said hemp on it and the fabric felt nice but the smell never went away. Maybe it was the dye.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Andi said:


> As a homeschool project last year my son grew some natural colored cotton (brown and green). Very cool!!! Not only are the plants very pretty on their on, but you can grow your own cotton balls.  LOL
> 
> I was going to try spinning it but ... :gaah: I wanted to get the wool done first. But I will get there ...  sooner or later. (now looks like later)
> 
> ...


I learned something today!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> As a homeschool project last year my son grew some natural colored cotton (brown and green). Very cool!!! Not only are the plants very pretty on their on, but you can grow your own cotton balls.  LOL
> 
> I was going to try spinning it but ... :gaah: I wanted to get the wool done first. But I will get there ...  sooner or later. (now looks like later)
> 
> ...


hey Andi..do you sell wool from your sheeps? A gal i bought raw fleece from last year moved  now I am looking to buy raw fleece even if it needs washing. I want to stock up and start making more yarn for winter knitting.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent said:


> hey Andi..do you sell wool from your sheeps? A gal i bought raw fleece from last year moved  now I am looking to buy raw fleece even if it needs washing. I want to stock up and start making more yarn for winter knitting.


I've never sold any ... let me look into it and get back to you. (Should be able to work out something. )


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> I've never sold any ... let me look into it and get back to you. (Should be able to work out something. )


that would be sweet! :kiss:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am just so inspired and awe-struck by you, Andi, GipsySue and others on here. Ya'll are living it like it's suppose to be, IMHO....

I admire you both. Thanks for sharing your adventures and trials.

I'm learning so much.

Jimmy


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jimmy24 said:


> I am just so inspired and awe-struck by you, Andi, GipsySue and others on here. Ya'll are living it like it's suppose to be, IMHO....
> 
> I admire you both. Thanks for sharing your adventures and trials.
> 
> ...


Hmmm ... wow ... Thanks  ...  ... lol

You know most folks kinda think I very odd ...  (which I'm alright with.)

Dean - :2thumb:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Hmmm ... wow ... Thanks  ...  ... lol
> 
> You know most folks kinda think I very odd ...  (which I'm alright with.)
> 
> Dean - :2thumb:


Odd?? Heck nothing wrong with that...heck most on here as preppers are looked at as odd....:sssh:

You have to understand, I have received MEN since issue 1. I have the 1st three Foxfire books (only ones I think are good). I've had chickens in town and fought with the city...I've raised livestock and have large gardens every year. I have wanted to live off the gird/homestead forever. If you don't have the right partner it will never happen or work. I know not everyone is cut out for that lifestyle...I get it...

I've gotten close a couple of times, to no avail. Did a year in Wyoming. It was tough but good, at least for me. My wife then had enough and that was it for us. We had planned for 3 years and only took a year to unravel.

Another venture on 25 acres here in MS with wife #2. Made it 2 years this time before it became more than she could handle. We did make a few more years before the collapse...

Soooo no 3 rd times for me...

But I have my little retreat I go to on the weekends and also have for a backup in a SHTF situation.

I have decided that I'll just do what I can and live it thru folks I know have succeeded and be happy with what I can do....

Thanks again for sharing with us.
Jimmy


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jimmy here is my wish for you... A soul mate. (that is looking for you ) They are out there (our soul mates) but sometimes you must do a lot of weeding before you find them... I was very lucky to find mine early. (He is the best).

So don't give up ... just take a little time ...


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Jimmy here is my wish for you... A soul mate. (that is looking for you ) They are out there (our soul mates) but sometimes you must do a lot of weeding before you find them... I was very lucky to find mine early. (He is the best).
> 
> So don't give up ... just take a little time ...


Thanks Andi, so nice of you. I had my soul mate, but she passed on from ovarian cancer 32 yrs ago at 27 yrs old. But that's old history. I enjoy my simple life and the new friends I make. Looks like I found some here.

Luv dat' prepping!!! Carry on!!!:2thumb:

Jimmy


----------

